# What's The Best Dankung Tubing For Hunting ?



## reecemurg

just wondering what are the best dankung tubes for hunting and if it is better to have double or single bands.
Cheers 
Reece


----------



## akmslingshots

can of worms lol...

I equally adore double thera black and Gary Faltband's .030 gum rubber, but also liking the 1745 tubes. There seems to be applications for all of them.

what ammo are you using and also your draw length?


----------



## reecemurg

im not sure of my draw length








i mainly shoot 8mm for targets and 9.5mm for hunting although im yet to try it 
cheers,
Reece


----------



## akmslingshots

an easy way to measure your draw is to hold the end of a tape measure in your sling hand then pretend the tape measure is the pouch pull back and read the number


----------



## reecemurg

ok cheers for the tip


----------



## newconvert

as Andy stated.......... can of worms. i have several rigged with different size tubes, including tex's latex, 1745, 1842, 2040, 2050, latex, straights, pseudo tapers, i am experimenting, ALL if cut to the right length seem more than capable,, to me its about taste. Roger put out a vid yesterday with impressive speeds from single and double 1745's. my suggestion to you is to try as many as possible and come to your own conclusions, its hard to do i will admit, the tubes are overtaking my shooting experience, they just seem to give an overall more versatile and cheaper alternative.


----------



## lightgeoduck

I can't remember the comment exactly, and by whom, but I think if you can shoot clear through a soup can you will be fine with hunting small game.

I am sure the more experienced hunters will chime in.

On that note I will move this thread to the hunting subforum where they frequent.

Cheers

LGD


----------



## reecemurg

cheers for the comments guys 
the bands im using atm put an 8mm steel through a coke can with ease and thats only single straight cuts.
i might get some 1745 tubing when i get some money.
cheers 
Reece


----------



## shot in the foot

I use the lot, the best is what suits you, as long as you get the right ammo for your elastic they all work, i like tubes for short range and bands for other,


----------



## norca

power is not everything ya have to be able to hold what ya pulling to get a good accurate shot


----------



## Henry the Hermit

reecemurg said:


> cheers for the comments guys
> the bands im using atm put an 8mm steel through a coke can with ease and thats only single straight cuts.
> i might get some 1745 tubing when i get some money.
> cheers
> Reece


You can put a BB through a Coke can with very light rubber, a combination worthless for hunting. Try a #12 steel can. When you can put an 11mm lead ball through both sides, you have a hunting combo.


----------



## reecemurg

i have no lead balls and they are far to expensive to buy for me being a kid so that's a no go 
i was reading a post where someone got a squizzer with a 8mm hex nut so i might try those


----------



## nutthrower

have some of there tubes, I like all so far, 1745's - 2040's - but those 5080's rock, I have another question to throw into the pot, how bout the "Big Tubes" I've used those also and like the power they produce - mine came from "McMaster-Carr, 7/16" O.D. but I hear people use the word surgical rubber or medical rubber , anyone familar with these, or is that what I'm getting at McMaster-Carr - I like heavy ammo only, so yes I am a Big Tube fan indeed


----------



## hawk2009

Looped 1745* or four strand fixed for 9.5mm steel.


----------



## M.J

4-strand 1745 is overkill for 9.5mm, you're wasting energy.
A properly cut to length set of 4-strand 2040 would be as fast or faster at half the draw weight.


----------



## pop shot

Agreed. That's a great rig for for 1/2" steel. 2040 @ 550% is awesome with 9.5mm for hunting


----------



## peakshooter

Reece,
Try using M10 hex nuts or M8 hex nuts. The M10s are about the same weight as a .44 lead ball and are good out to about 25 yards (providing you are using suitable bands). The M8 are also good, but only against pigeons or simiilar size birds classed as vermin. You can get bulk quantities (packets of 1000) of both sizes from Screwfix at sensible prices. You can also get small quantities of either size at hardware or DIY stores, but they are expensive if you buy them this way..

I use looped 1745 tubes for pigeons. As others have said, theres lots of options.

Hunting is a big step up from target shooting so make sure you have consistently good accuracy before you start taking game. Plenty of info on here and other places about hunting and responsibilities.


----------



## Bill Hays

1745 tubing is more than adequate for what you're using. You can get away with using faux tapered tubes with 9.5mm steel. The trick is you want to make the length so that at full draw, you're just a couple of inches from bottoming out. The thin chinese tubes work best that way.


----------



## reecemurg

I should hopefully be getting some lead tomorrow and then I will have to get a mould 
after that I will probably get some tbg as I don't have a catty made for tubes. I also might try the m8 hex nuts that peakshooter suggested.
thanks for all the advice guys, I may try tubes in the future.
cheers,
Reece


----------



## timdix

If you're of average strength then you'll hold 1745 tapered on target comfortably. It's a super potent combo with 3/8 steel or OO buck. Use a 2:3 to 3:4 ratio,loop:single. This set up was shooting butterfly at 330-350fps this morning in 13C temp!! That's serious foot poundage in a small package. Tapers are fiddly but the performance can be astonishing if done right.


----------



## peakshooter

Hi Reece,
Checked my ammo chart again. M8 steel hex nuts are 72 grains. M10 are 157 grains. 7/16 steel ball is 87 grains and 3/8 (9mm) 60 grains. 1/2 inch steel ball is 106 grains, .44 lead is 128 grains. If you can get hold of any SG shot its 60 grains - if all my measurements are accurate. I whack an SG shot into a M8 nut with a hammer and it is 129 grains and devastating on quarry.

Folks were really helpful + kind to me when I was starting out with cattys, and I'd like to give something back - so if I can be of any help let me know. I have a Dankung clone and some 1745 tubing going spare if you are interested ................and only if it would be ok with your folks.

I'm probably being really dim but can't get my head around "tapered chinese tubes" and the various ratios. How do they work and what do you need to do to make a set?

Following the video by Wingshooter I tried single 1745 bands today and they are quite impressive.under 20 yards (60 foot). 15 yards seems max range shooting a M8 nut - just my opinion.


----------



## reecemurg

Cheers guys 
Peak what would you be looking to get for the 1745 and the dankung copy ?? 
Cheers 
Reece


----------



## peakshooter

Reece,
Freebie - like I said people helped me, would like to give something back. Need to be sure its ok with your folks though.....


----------



## pop shot

peakshooter said:


> Reece,
> Freebie - like I said people helped me, would like to give something back. Need to be sure its ok with your folks though.....


 very kind of you- peak. I know the sentiment. on your question re: tapered tubes, check henry's thread 'testing chinese tubes' for some great info on tubes. tapered tubesets means a looped section that is half of your working length with the 'tail' attached to the pouch.


----------



## reecemurg

Are you sure peak ? 
That is very generous of you 
I check with my parents and they said aslong as my shooting doesnt get in the way of exam revision then its great. 
I'll be sure to repay the favour when my craftsmen ship skills improve. 
Thanks again peak 
Reece


----------



## peakshooter

Reece,
No prob.
PM me your address and I'll get it in the post today.


----------



## reecemurg

cheers mate !!
PM inbound


----------



## peakshooter

Sorted, on its way.


----------



## JetBlack

1745's are great because they are multi purpose. They hit hard, you can use them to attach bands or tubes to the pouch and they are great for wrapping slingshots for grip. Probably want to get some small hemostats too if youll be using tubes. $4.00 on amazon. They will make setting up tubes sets way easier.


----------



## reecemurg

what are hemostats and what do they do ??


----------



## peakshooter

They are known as artery clamps or Spencer-Wells forceps over here in the UK. Try wikipaedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemostat.

They are useful for sure, but I've got by without using them very much.

HTH


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

The type of set up you're talking about using, is what I would consider a light set-up, this is the style I prefer, but the only successful way to start hunting with this kit, is to be able to hit the head of your quarry. If you find you can't use a golf ball as your usual target practice, you may prefer cans or something else, then I suggest you think about using a slightly heavier set, as this will mean you don't have to be as accurate. Good luck.


----------



## shot in the foot

1745 with 4 strands will do the job, but as always if you cant get a clear view of the head dont shoot it, repected your game.


----------



## August West

I use looped 1745s and .43 lead and it kills very well. Pic is graphic but shows what this combo will do. Chris

http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/bisleykid/?action=view&current=IMG_1558.jpg


----------



## AussieShooter

I'm using single 1842's at the moment, i just killed a wild pigeon with that with an 8mm steel, so 8mm steel is awesome for 1842's and 9.5mill


----------



## zippo

AussieShooter said:


> I'm using single 1842's at the moment, i just killed a wild pigeon with that with an 8mm steel, so 8mm steel is awesome for 1842's and 9.5mill


Hey i see you are new,

this topic is from 2012 so responding to it just brings it up, some information might be outdated in these

old topics. so please dont post on any old topics.


----------



## M.J

FeralPigeon said:


> AussieShooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using single 1842's at the moment, i just killed a wild pigeon with that with an 8mm steel, so 8mm steel is awesome for 1842's and 9.5mill
> 
> 
> 
> Hey i see you are new,
> this topic is from 2012 so responding to it just brings it up, some information might be outdated in these
> old topics. so please dont post on any old topics.
Click to expand...

You're pretty new yourself, how 'bout you ease up.


----------



## zippo

M.J said:


> FeralPigeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AussieShooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using single 1842's at the moment, i just killed a wild pigeon with that with an 8mm steel, so 8mm steel is awesome for 1842's and 9.5mill
> 
> 
> 
> Hey i see you are new,
> this topic is from 2012 so responding to it just brings it up, some information might be outdated in these
> old topics. so please dont post on any old topics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pretty new yourself, how 'bout you ease up.
Click to expand...

I know im new, but its something that applies to all forums.


----------



## jonathanfv

AussieShooter said:


> I'm using single 1842's at the moment, i just killed a wild pigeon with that with an 8mm steel, so 8mm steel is awesome for 1842's and 9.5mill


Nice, even single strand 1842 carry good power! I assume you were shooting butterfly?

And guys, don't pick on each other for such petty reasons, it's not worth it.


----------



## THWACK!

akmslingshots said:


> an easy way to measure your draw is to hold the end of a tape measure in your sling hand then pretend the tape measure is the pouch pull back and read the number


I tried that once and read my thumbnail, so be diligent.

Regards,

Mike


----------

